# King Cobra 6"



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

My friend has a King Cobra that he bought in 1992. He fired 100 rounds, cleaned it, then stored it in it's original box. It hasn't seen daylight in 15 years. Needless to say it's in prestine condition.

He wants to find out the value of it, but since his license expired years ago he cannot legally transport it to a dealer. I'm still waiting for my background check, so neither can I. 

Does anyone know roughly what this gun would be worth?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just guessing I would say about $650 to $750. Now that just a wild guess without seeing the gun in person. Go over on Gun Broker and check their prices. Good luck.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Go over on Gun Broker and check their prices. Good luck.


WHOA.. New in box they're going for $2,495.00.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey DJ go to this link on GunBroker. There's one there for $450 and some for $700. That new in the box is most of the time BS, well you know what I mean. Well they will not let the link work so just go and type KING Cobra in their search engine and it will take you to the page.


----------



## ditrina (Dec 12, 2006)

The last King Cobra I priced was at $550.00 LNIB that was a FTF here in Fla.


----------



## ditrina (Dec 12, 2006)

Second thought.. I would guess that a "DEALER" would offer about $300.00/$350.00


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Hahah.. my buddy got all excited when I told him it's probably worth somewheres in the $1000 area.. Then I read these last few posts and broke him the news. He's just going to keep it.

Thanks, all! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Tell him to take it out and enjoy it. It will still be around for his grandson to enjoy too.


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

*King Cobra*

i purchase my King Cobra 2 weeks ago, its a shining-one, 6 "and it shoot as a draem .

Jeffie


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Tell him to take it out and enjoy it. It will still be around for his grandson to enjoy too.


Unfortunately, the poor guy is in Connecticut, where he needs a carry permit just to legally take the thing off his property. 

I know this because I used to be imprisoned there as well. Fortunately, I was eventually able to escape to America.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Realistic prices are in the $600-$700 price range in my neck of the woods. I have noticed that the prices on the Auction sites are sometimes way out of touch!!!!Some buyers have more money than senses when it comes to Auctions.......:numbchuck:


----------



## Borderline Bob (Oct 25, 2007)

*King Cobra price*

My most recent King Cobra is a 6" blue and was new, in box, two months ago. $500. Superb shooter. No, it's not for sale.

Borderline Bob
"Say not "I know," so much as "I wonder."


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

DjSaneR said:


> WHOA.. New in box they're going for $2,495.00.


I don't think so.


----------

